

Google thinks "The C Programming Language" is... English? - kunai
https://www.google.com/search?q=the+c+programming+language&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

======
jeremycole
Yeah, seems like Google is parsing the query as ((the c programming)
language). It manages to map "the c programming" to the book fuzzily, and then
is telling you the language of that book, which it denotes by "Original
language".

Awkward.

------
dragonwriter
You know, if they just made the titles of the explanatory elements of the card
hyperlinks (so that you could click on the "C Programming Language" or, less
likely to be useful "Original Language" explanations at the bottom of the card
and get, respectively, a card for "C Programming Language", the book, and a
page or card describing the "Original Language" attribute) this would be more
useful.

------
shared4you
In Finland, it looks normal [1]. What are you talking about?

Google gives different results for different people, country, etc. So, the
link in your HN title shows differently for different people. May be, you can
post a screenshot?

[1]: <http://i.imgur.com/TcTkpUG.png>

~~~
delluminatus
<http://i.imgur.com/zWIdKcF.jpg>

------
na85
Looks like a normal search page for me. I see nothing weird and no reference
to "english"

------
suyash
Orignal Language..kind of like Orignal Gangster..imo

